
11-year-old skateboarder lands 1080 - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/21/sports/1080-skateboarder-gui-khury.html
======
carapace
OMFG [https://youtu.be/84VkS17b1P8?t=20](https://youtu.be/84VkS17b1P8?t=20)

